# 1/72 scale Grumman Goose



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

I finished this one last night:

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/2007930104751_goose2.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/2007930104916_goose3.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/2007930105124_goose4.JPG


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

nice! thanks for sharing!

Very dynamic display. I can hear it.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool.
Very VERY cool, splendid little piece of work there. As a whole scene it works for me.

Go easy


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Superb job :thumbsup: One of my favorite planes too!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Brave man!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

love the color and weathing, nice job


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great dio. Especially the way you have the props made up to look like they're spinning.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you everybody!


----------



## Rocker55 (Oct 30, 2007)

Love the display and I also love the bird. Very nice. Gives me Ideas of my own.


----------

